# Life with just internet and a cell phone.



## DaisyFlyer (Nov 14, 2011)

I want it and ditch the landline and cable TV.

I've seen VHF and UHF HDTV antennas that I could either mount in my attic or outside and it would service all three of my digital TVs. 

Here's the thing: I originally had a dish. Now the local cable co. is using the dish lines for their services - landline, internet and tv.

How would I find the orginating cable point for the antenna AND will I still need a landline for the internet.

Any and all comments are welcome. :up:


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What do you currently have for Internet access? DSL? Cable? Why do you think you need a landline telephone line?


----------



## DaisyFlyer (Nov 14, 2011)

I have cable for internet with Time Warner. I've since found out I don't need a landline for this. True?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You definitely don't need a landline telephone line for cable internet.


----------



## TWcaligurl (Apr 26, 2012)

I have Timewarner cable and internet. A landline was not necessary. The service is okay. I have a desktop and laptop that I use wirleess for. Had to have wireless network name changed like 4 times already in one year. They say they wont fix it unless its happens daily.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

TWcaligurl said:


> I have Timewarner cable and internet. A landline was not necessary. The service is okay. I have a desktop and laptop that I use wirleess for. Had to have wireless network name changed like 4 times already in one year. They say they wont fix it unless its happens daily.


Your wireless network name has nothing to do with your connectivity.


----------



## velojym (May 2, 2012)

During my last couple years as a bachelor, I had Comcast internet and a pre-paid cell phone. My total costs were something like $75/month for these, and I never really felt that I needed more. My wife, on the other hand, will take some convincing and now we're paying for phone/cable/internet/cells/etc....
I'm thinking about slapping together a PBX with Google voice or Skype for our "home" phones.


----------

